# New baby rat thats missing an ear



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

He was in the adoption section of petco and he was so cute I couldn't resist. But when I brought him home I noticed one ear was missing. That side is basically only a hole. We might get him checked out by our vet in a few days. He lives in a 10 gallon tank till he's big enough to be moved in with my other boys. 

We think either he was just born without it or it got chewed off as a newborn

and naturally I had to name him Vincent Van Gogh. I call him Vinny.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dawwwwww  adorable! I have a kitty with no ears.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw.

He might be at more of a risk for ear infection (not 100% sure) but he should be fine.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Do keep a closer eye on this one than you regularly would. I had a holland lop who's momma "over groomed" and ate her ears off when she was born. The holes healed shut but caused the ears to be unable to drain this putting pressure on her brain. Ultimately she became uncontrollably aggressive until she got seen by a second vet (the first said she was just fine) and got a surgery to get the area drained and then got a tube surgically put in the ear canals forcing the holes to stay open and drain.

The ratty is adorable, though!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

have another pic of him
here you can really tell he's missing an ear


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah we'll defiantly keep an eye on him. Right now he's conked out in my lap. ; 0 ;

Do you think we should clean it to keep the risk of infection low?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'd keep it as clean as possible  he's a cutie! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

I cried alot when my mom said I could have him. Even though I got him from petco, the cage seemed clean and all the other baby rats seemed fine and healthy. I don't regret getting him at all.


----------



## rene1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

I remember last night I was struggling my sleep because I saw a black mouse in the house really bothering. I couldnt help it but finding him until I let him ran outside. This mouse is rare, white.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

This isn't a mouse it's a baby rat. He looks alot like a mouse because he is very small. :3


----------



## jerme (May 29, 2012)

Speaking of ears, what causes some rats do have the have the lil chip in their ears? Like when it looks like a triangular piece has been cut out with scissors.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Oh, poor thing!

I would definitely be concerned about moisture, debris, foreign objects, etc getting down in there. Something to watch out for and keep a close eye on.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

@jerme
Sometimes they get bit by other rats on the ears or they have an accident on their ears. I'm not sure sorry.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

@cagedbirdsinging Yeah I'm gonna keep an eye on it. Should I consider changing his bedding from carefresh? He likes to burrow alot.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Can you post another pic in better light? That first one looks like a rat, but that second one looks JUST like a mouse.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok! Guys I'm nearly 100% positive he is a rat. I have pet mice and he's alot bigger then all of them.








Here are the rat feet to prove it


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

That looks congenital, he was born without it unless it was bitten off VERY cleanly and very early. Just keep an eye on him for infections and debris getting lodged in the ear. I'd say he'll be just fine long term, but those would be my concerns if there were any.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

And yes, I'd say he's a rat. Wrong ear/skull ratio, longer body, rattie feet - rat!


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

and one of my three mice , Cricket.

mmm Vincent doesn't seem so mousy does he. ; )


----------



## jerme (May 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's caused by being bitten

I once had a rat who's had the ear since i got him with his brother.

And another rat i adopted from a shelter who had an ear like that.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

@jerme I've never had rats with the chips in their ear. Maybe make a board of your own and see if people have any ideas?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Vinny most definitely isn't a mouse :3 he's an adorable little ratty. 

To me it looks just like my bunny Coconut's ears that were missing (from her mom). I think what happened here was the momma rat ate it off. Sometimes the moms get so "in the zone" when cleaning that they chew pieces off. Other times they don't even realize it and just think it is a piece of afterbirth or something.
Either way, this baby will forever be more demanding than others, but if you keep it clean it shouldn't have any other side effects. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah you are right. sorry


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

DoubleDimey said:


> @cagedbirdsinging Yeah I'm gonna keep an eye on it. Should I consider changing his bedding from carefresh? He likes to burrow alot.


My vote would be to remove the bedding altogether and litter train him. Keep him on towels or fleece to reduce the chance that he'll get anything stuck in there to irritate it. If he likes to dig you can always create a safe digging box with something soft like ripped up tissues, etc.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't have any fleece so today I'm gonna switch it to some scrap towels. Do you think paper pelleted bedding would be a bad idea?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Like paper cat litter? Or what kind? I know paper cat litter is a popular bedding that tends to be very safe, and the pellets are nice and big so it might be a good option for you. Otherwise paper bedding like carefresh, etc, tends to be a bit too dusty, I think.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

I used exquisicat (probably spelling it wrong) with my older rats and I haven't found it too be too dusty. 
The only reason I don't like using fleece/towels is because I tend to be lazy and changing it every day might be a problem :/


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah, yes, that could be a problem... 
From what I can tell exquisicat paper litter is just like Yesterday's News and other good paper cat litters that is safe for ratties, so I'd say go for it!


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Have a cute video of him in a cuddle sac. Ignore my baby voice xD


----------



## lilprincess1026 (Feb 10, 2013)

the mom either ripped it off or another rat he was housed with. I know pet stores dont always take the females out when they have babies and if he was in with other older males they could have ripped it off.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

There doesn't seem to be any scarring towards his ear


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

He is adorable. I love him. I am sure the vet will able to tell you more when you take him.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

He is sooo cute! I bet everything will be okay as long as you clean his ear daily, probably with cotton balls and some gentle cleanser. I hope it works out well!


----------



## lilprincess1026 (Feb 10, 2013)

it doesnt have to have scarring near it, the same thing happened to my friends rat. only her one rat attacked him and ripped it off.


----------

